# Is BBQ Lava Rock safe?



## roadmaster

Not so good for loaches,pleco's,cory's,which like to scour over every surface in search of food.
Their bellies,snout's,are easily scraped by rough suface of lava rock which could then lead to secondary infection's.IMHO


----------



## CrazyCory

I'm thinking about attaching my anubias to lava rocks. Any better ideas for attaching anubias?


----------



## TwoTacoCombo

CrazyCory said:


> I'm thinking about attaching my anubias to lava rocks. Any better ideas for attaching anubias?


Driftwood or just plain river rocks. I use super glue to attach them to anything, and they stay put.


----------



## Nestle_

the small lava rocks sold for use in grills is safe for use as filter biomedia, and for use under gravel. it works best for toping the undergravel filter because it allows so much water flow. 

but they are right, you have to be careful when using them on top of the substrate like mentioned. any fish that scours the tank for food can get tore up quick. even fish with long flowing fins like betta's and angels can get tore up a bit.


----------



## Lornek8

I've used them in a opae ula tank and I currently have some in a planted tank with some mosses tied to them as well as some smaller pieces holding down some hydrocoytle. I've got a loach, pleco and some corys in there which I don't see any marks on.


----------



## Nestle_

if the lava rock is just scattered across the tank, it could be fine, but the main thing is to not use it as the main bulk of the substrate is what we are saying.


----------



## Aplomado

Lava rock is not bad for shrimp tanks.


----------



## Bandit1200

I use it in my shrimp and crawfish tanks.


----------



## Monster Fish

Yup. Give it a rinse and you're good to go. The pieces might release air bubbles as they become saturated with water. They're great for attaching anubias and java ferns.


----------



## sapphoqueen

I got it in the winter when the price was low .... )))))) very good for my shrimp tanks and planted anubias tanks .... nice contrast with the plants ... good nutrient and iron surce also ... light and tough .... good hiding place too .... i use it very well


----------



## CrazyCory

sapphoqueen said:


> I got it in the winter when the price was low .... )))))) very good for my shrimp tanks and planted anubias tanks .... nice contrast with the plants ... good nutrient and iron surce also ... light and tough .... good hiding place too .... i use it very well


Looks like a good choice for shrimp tanks but not for cories.


----------

